# Right side under rib cage pain/tightness



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

I have seen a lot of postings about right side pain/problems under rib cage but not many suggestions on this. My spouse is having particularly bad symptoms in that area at the moment. It is like the muscle/the whole region just under his right rib cage tightens up, and causes pain and numbness in the right side. His bowel movements are dry although you can hear the liquid somewhere in there because it sloshes around (even I can hear it). When he has this right side pain/associated with the rib cage he doesn't digest his food properly (ie. some bits come through whole)and he is exhausted from not getting nutrients. He also gets a particular taste in his mouth and the whole thing causes him to be really irritated. Apparently the specialists we've seen can't work it out although they say it isn't the gall bladder which is the commonly assumed problem. Any suggestions/ helps/hints?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hey Ratatat.Wht has the differential diagnostic workup consysted of so far (ie: what kind of specialists have done which tests on your husband and what were the resulrs of those tests?). Without that we are kind of flying blind. Also you described the symptom but not the pattern. When and how often does this happen...is it between meals or right after eating or in the night or ??...and is there any recent history of some health problem of any kind ocurring prior to the onset of these symptoms, or did they develop "over time"?Thanks. This might make it easier for people to comment.MNL


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2001)

There are a number of sources of right sided pain and these symptoms should be reported to the doctor for evaluation. One concern with pain high in the abdomen on the right is gall bladder disease. The colon is also in that area and bends so many with IBS have pain there as the bends in the colon are commmon trouble spots.The doctor should be able to based on the symptoms figure out which tests need to be run. Unusually severe pain in this area would require a trip to the ER as gall bladder problems when they are bad enough can require immediate treatment.As for the liquid sloshing. The Digestive tract dumps water into the food to make the food being digested liquid. Everyone has liquid sloshing around noises, just some people are louder than others. A major role of the colon is to remove the water that was dumped in at the beginning of the process. If the stool is dry that could be from the colon removing too much water from the stool. Drinking more water can help with that as when you are well hydrated you don't need to recycle as much water. Adding bulk to the stool with fiber can help with that as well as the fibers absorb and hold water in the stool making it harder for the stool to be dryed out. Add fiber slowly over time to the diet as large changes can cause discomfort. If those don't help and the doctor OK's it osmotic agents or stool softeners can be used to also add water to the stool to keep it moister.K.


----------

